# Grand slam or 3 run homer?



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Not sure if Flounder,Redfish, and Pompano make a grand slam, but throw in a black drum, Bluefish, catfish, and a 25 lb stingray......It was a good morning!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

One hell of a morning. Were the lady fish still marauding?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

MaxP said:


> One hell of a morning. Were the lady fish still marauding?


 no ladies, blues were chasing bait.


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks like a fantastic morning.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Chris V. gave me some good Flounder tips last week. He is quite the teacher!


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Brownfisher said:


> Chris V. gave me some good Flounder tips last week. He is quite the teacher!


What did you catch them on?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

AlbinoTurtle said:


> Brownfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Chris V. gave me some good Flounder tips last week. He is quite the teacher!
> ...


 About half on shrimp and half on a chartreuse gig. Oddly, I caught the Black Drum on the gig. I have only caught them on bait in my experience. I was tossing the gig while watching my set pole.


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Brownfisher said:


> About half on shrimp and half on a chartreuse gig. Oddly, I caught the Black Drum on the gig. I have only caught them on bait in my experience. I was tossing the gig while watching my set pole.


Awesome!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

What an awesome morning you had ! I finally get a long weekend this week and had planned on going fishing. ... and still do weather pending. Keep the reports coming, they're giving me inspiration to get off my butt and go.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

GROUPERKING said:


> What an awesome morning you had ! I finally get a long weekend this week and had planned on going fishing. ... and still do weather pending. Keep the reports coming, they're giving me inspiration to get off my butt and go.


 I sure hope we are both fishing this weekend and not evacuating!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a nice catch any day.


----------



## dbierman (Jul 31, 2017)

Just for the record, a grand slam is always 4 runs.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

dbierman said:


> Just for the record, a grand slam is always 4 runs.


 Very true! The Black Drum and Bluefish fight might have been worth another run!


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

What beach was this at?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

bwise said:


> What beach was this at?


 Bon Secour Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Good day indeed!!


----------

